# checklist on used skidsteers



## Father&Son (Nov 1, 2000)

Is there anyone out there who would be willing to share some insight on buying used skidsteers? I dont have very much experience with this type of equipment and dont want to make a costly mistake. If there are some things to form a checklist for mechanical and hydraulic concerns i would greatly appreciate the help. Thank you.
__________________


----------



## bluebyu62 (Jan 8, 2001)

I have bought one used skid steer loader. It's an early to mid 80's mustang brand. It has a 4 cylinder gas engine. My suggestion would be to definitely purchase a popular brand with a diesel engine. I often have trouble finding parts for mine, or they take a week to arrive. Also, look for all the obvious things and look to see receipts of work performed on machine. What is your price range?


----------



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

Several things that you will need to watch out for are overly worn pins which can make the loader sloppy,badly abused bucket which can not only be a problem in themselves but can also reflect the wear that the whole machine has had.You need to know the history behind the drive system,most skidloaders run on a chains like big bike chains and the chains as well as the sprokets can become worn and need replacement,not a big problem but something to watch out for.Control wear can also be an issue in the operation of the machine,and tire condition will be a cost if they are not in acceptable shape.As far as motors there is not much to be said other than the same thing you would look for in any motor applies here,oh and don't buy a gas machine make sure its diesel.Don't buy to old, there are tons of early 90s machine for reasonable prices.


----------



## Father&Son (Nov 1, 2000)

*Thanks for the info....*

I looked at a late 70's model bobcat today. 4 cyl. 30 hp. gas motor with hydrostatic belt drive. Very solid machine for its age but it was terribly slow. I dont think a machine this small would be good for heavy materials and when loading dump trucks with a wheel loader, you prolly want all the pep you can get.
I also learned that attachments for these older models are possible but also very slow. The plumbing comes out the back so you would have to run it back to the front. I see the importance of having a strong motor and will keep shopping.
Thanks.


----------



## Toddppm (Jun 8, 2000)

There is a 70's Bobcat on ebay now started at $2000, i was considering bidding on cause it's only few hours away. After thinking about it though, After tires , a couple hydraulic repairs, probably some welding and engine work i could buy a nice 90's Bobcat for about $6-7000. Check out http://www.traderonline.com there's always alot of skidsteers on there.


----------



## CHC (May 14, 2000)

Seems to me you should be able to get a good used; mid-time(1200 - 2500) diesel powered skidloader like a New Holland 565/665 or Bobcat for $6 - $9000. Buying a gas powered one will be a mistake. Also suggest that you shop from a reputable dealer - that way you should be able to get a decent warranty and maybe some history info. Biggest problem with the skidloaders is that most of the moving parts are covered up; wear & tear are hard to see.


----------



## Father&Son (Nov 1, 2000)

*Reputable dealer*

Yes I have been dealing with someone from Bobcat and Caterpillar. Both reps seem very anxious to sell new and are very helpful. The bobcat guy showed me the feature of accessability of the oil filter and aircleaner/other important maintenance points right in back upon opening the engine compartment. Besides this accessability the machines come with a full year warranty with the standard option to purchase "extended warranty" which is a good idea if you use your machines aggressivly.

I like the dealership idea because it provides a local service outlet who'll have parts and solutions faster than a generic shop. I also like the idea that the bobcat rep is willing to trailor a machine to my home so that i can use it for a coulple of days to see if i like it. Besides this making you feel terribly obligated to buy it seems like a really sincere gesture. Im looking forward to bangin' around the yard on someone elses machine and really see what its got. To be sure its going to be just like any other skid steer ive used, but its still fun to play.


----------



## Stonehenge (Feb 11, 2000)

F&S - I know this would be a ways to go for you, but D&D Eqpt in Chilton is a great place. They're a 45 min drive 1-way for me, but worth it. I bought a new Gehl 6635 a couple years ago - they have new and used, the techs there are very knowledgeable and very helpful. And the price I got smoked everyone else's. Saved $3k on mine compared to what a local dealer offered. They always have 6-10 used skidders sitting around. And they'll pick up your machine to do maintenance on it.

And for those old machines you were looking at, for loading up trucks - if you know the size trucks you'll be loading, it'd be a good idea to try out the loader doing that - you may find those old loaders can't lift too high w/o tipping, or may not be able to reach high enough to get it in the dump box. Especially if you're loading tris or quads.


----------



## Father&Son (Nov 1, 2000)

Well thanks everyone. stonehenge, i actually settle on a machine before you posted but it sounds like you have a good dealership to work with.

I ended up with a cat 226. they are generally around 5k more than a bobcat all the way up the line of comparable models but it was the financing that made my decision. the cats have things like double reinforced steel and two hyd. arms to bucket as opposed to one like bobc. they have a nicer ride with a spring loaded seat (i guess). I see that the cat is more heavy duty than a bobc. and even though my use wouldnt warrant the difference its nice to know its there.

cat offered 3 year buy plan with 0 interest. bobc. had nothing like that. and i figured i saved around 2 k with that. then i bought a demo with 50 hours on it which saved me another 1200.. all in all i guess i ended up paying about 1800 more for a better machine supposedly in the same class as far as motor and weight spec. (bucket lift cap., etc.)

also cat offers full rental of attachments at a discount to purchasers of equipment. bobcat has none. id be renting from cat anyway..

my salesman was very nice and helpful and gave me a complete tour of the whole facility. i never knew there was so much but fabco does own an entire block. im happy with it except for the fresh gash i noticed int he tire today. that'll be going back for replacement tomorrow. now i just need to find work for it.


----------



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

Good choice you can never go wrong with a Cat,even though i prefer Case skidloaders,everything else I have is Cat.


----------



## tjg (Jan 24, 2000)

F&S I didn't see what Bobcat you were comparing to but my new 773 has higher lift height 6",more lift capacity 250lbs. more machine weight 5697 compared to 5808lbs not to much but push and moving material it helps. A friend of my that also just bought a new 773, him and I both were at a equipment show and seen the CAT skid loader and we were not impressed w/ the machine in anyway, the way it was built wasn't as nice we didn't think. The service point of view didn't look as easy. Yes the Bobcat has one lift cylinder(they are bigger) but 2 tilt cylinders, the Bobcat also has a vertical lift path and none of the CAT loaders offered this(helps when loading trucks etc.) BUT the most important thing is if you are HAPPY w/ the new CAT that is all that matters. It shouldn't be to hard to find work, just let as many people you know, you own it and are not just renting it. Good luck.


----------



## kountryscape (Jan 27, 2000)

*CAT*

Ok f&s you got the machine. now i've been thinking of those advertising magnets we talked about.Put CAT on them somewhere and some slogon like CAT ATTACK! or GROUND HOG! ETC. I'm still looking to buy a skid loader this year leaning toward new holland or bobcat 773. anyway the more toys in your toy box the more the other kids in the sand box are going to want to play with them. that's just my way of saying big boys like play with there toys and that sand box just gets bigger.

j. morgan 
countryscape
landscaping
greenhouse
deck n fence
see ya!


----------



## Scag48 (Jul 10, 2000)

F&S-Congrats on the new toy! It should make you money if you live in a town that's not infested with cheap people LOL. I have to agree with TJG, not sure what Bobcat model you were comparing the Cat to, but Bobcat is a solid skid-steer brand. I guess if financing was a major factor in your purchase, I'd say you did great on that side of things. On the other hand, I don't know if you got the "best" machine out there. Cat makes great heavy equipment and they have for years but what some people don't understand is that they just started making skid-steers and their other compact equipment just a year ago. That's not a long time considering Bobcat has been making them for 40 years? I guess if you're happy with it, that's all that matters. You should get years of service from it. Good luck!


----------

